# JL ZR 6.5



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

JL Audio ZR650-CSi 2-Way 6.5in. Car Speakers System 99440911229 | eBay


Put these up late last night


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

So I posted these on EBAY with a reserve of 500 dollars. They didn't sell I am a lil shocked. Am I off on this ? The last set went for 650 used. For much less than that I would just keep them for rear doors. Any ideas ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Starting bid 400? No wonder it has no bids. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a set that I bought new for $499.00 from ebay. Its hit or miss I suppose.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

Where should I have put the start bid. Forgive me I'm new to eBay you could say. I guess I just end up keeping all the stuff I buy. Maybe I'm a pack rat.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

Honestly you need to be patient with eBay. One week a item will sit and the next week people are fighting over it. If $400 is your bottom dollar then list it a time or two. 

That's the problem if you start at say $100 and only get one bid it goes cheap. Its up to you where it starts, but lower start point will get more people looking at it as well as bidding.

BTW I love those drivers, I still have one set still NIB just can't sell them I suppose.
Good Luck on it they will sell


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

start at $0.99with reserve and post it here, people will start bidding and some people get carry away easily and keep bidding. if lucky it will get to price you comfortable with. if not you`ll have nothing to lose. 
or forget auction and list as buy it now, another people get impatient and don`t want to wait until auction ends. 
I use sniffer program to bid automatically at 5 seconds before auction ends. but you have to set amount you willing to pay and no more. Program does the rest.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

^but sniffer only goes so far as you lose to people like me who have fiber connection who place bids at 2 seconds left =P that work on the pc all day =D

Kidding sniffers are good

but yea i agree with what victor said. set a reserve and a low starting bid. if the bids go over the reserve its a win win. 

Mike-


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

Your doing good there on them, you will do fine.


----------



## spread5150 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yea I took advise from people here and reposted them... They are a great set I just have two and only need one for my new car. Now I need to find a JL 900/5 on a deal. (unless I can get the 3004 and 5001 under the seat of the Tacoma. Busting out the tape measure tonight.


----------



## Gouki (May 14, 2017)

I have two sets of these, and they are by far the best speakers I've owned. (I was also stalking your listing, but I can't find a reason to have a third set...)

Your price/reserve is fine, if was slightly more in the market for another set I would have bought them.

A lot of people just don't see the value in quality audio components.

I would probably put a more detailed description, or just copy and paste what you put for conditions, a lot of people pass over that section.

Shipping seems a little weird/off. Shows 78.55 for economy shipping from Texas to California.


----------

